# Delaware, Dover/Milford Area Looking for players



## DeRPGgames (Oct 11, 2006)

Looking for other mature, dependable players in the Dover/Milford area. We prefer roleplayers. Only people who are responsible and consistent need apply.  We play a variety of games including GURPS, Traveller, Runequest, D&D, Call of Cthulhu and many others.

E-mail us at derpggames@gmail.com


----------

